# Instructions Wanted for Lighted Glass Gift Boxes.



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi I know Christmas is over but it isn't too early to start getting crafting ideas together for next year. LOL I was wondering if anyone knew where I could get the instructions for these. I just seen them in pictures on Facebook but I don't know when I searched for the instructions I had no luck. Hopefully someone on here can help me find them. They are SO pretty!!! Thanks.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Not sure what you're referring to....do you have a link to a picture of one? or a facebook page that has what you're talking about? I sometimes don't know what an object is called


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Are you referring to this sort of decoration? (i did a quick search on "lighted gift box")










if so, that would be pretty simple. Glass block from a home decorating or building supply (probably $3 - $4); glass cutter or glass/ceramic drill bit.

cut hole in what will be the bottom of the decorative block. stuff a string of mini lights inside. put the block on a decorative stand of some sort...I'm thinking a flower pot holder or mini mosaic table holder?. wrap with a bow and plug it in  or use the LED battery powered lights to make it really portable.


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

Yes that is what I am talking about!! 
And that is what I was figuring too Winconsin Ann. Thanks so much.

Also I was wondering too if anyone has made them? I think they are so pretty. =)


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

They'd look really great in spring colors, too, I'm thinking. Around an Easter basket, for instance. Or with a pot of forced hyacinths or tulips on top.


----------



## Pauline (Jan 28, 2003)

i have made 2 and will say be extra careful as you drill the hole or you will ruin your block i used a strand of 50 christmas bulbs in one and a strand of 100 in the other and would suggest staying with the 50 as the 100 seem to get too hot and start to go out after a while


----------



## momtaylor (Jul 3, 2008)

hobby lobby and michaels both carry the predrilled glass blocks now, as do some of the lumber supply yards or hardware stores.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

momtaylor said:


> hobby lobby and michaels both carry the predrilled glass blocks now, as do some of the lumber supply yards or hardware stores.


Cool! thanks for the info, Momtaylor! Drilling or cutting holes in glass is NOT something you want to try without ceramic/glass tools. 

I've been thinking that since LED lights are starting to come down in price, and they don't generate as much heat as the standard little lights, they'd be perfect for this.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

I make the glass block lights but i add graphics to the front and back of them and sometimes a ribbon and bow and sometimes not.....
I always sit the block in my kitchen sink on a dish towel to prevent it sliding around and turn on the water , positioning the block so the water will run over where i am drilling at, this keeps it cool, preventing it breaking. I use the glass and tile drill bit shaped like a paddle but you can order online a diamond drill bit for glass that works super great ive been told! Ive seen the blocks done as shown here as a gift, but also painted and with different graphics, ive even made one with a photograph of a ladys son and his family, she loved it! Wallpaper samples is something else you can use on it!

Here is one i made last week for my great nieces 13th birthday, shes a huge Colts fan...I dont add the ribbons and bows to sports themed ones.


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Oops forgot to add that I use those glass half marbles as feet, adhering them to the block with E6000 glue...LOVE THAT GLUE, lol

Also to get my graphic on the block i run it thru my Xyron using the repositionable adhesive cartdridge...easy peasy to make these blocks!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

goodness those are attractive, Susan  What a great gift for your favorite sports fan! i can imagine those up on a bar, too  anything like a beer label, Jack Daniels labels...OOOOO!!!! the toucan from Guiness!

This is great! what a fantastic "new" gift for next year  I think I might put felt on the bottoms of the glass marbles tho...so no marking the wood.....

geez. nightlights for the kids. picture of BARNEY on the glass....


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

they make great nightlights for lil ones....
another thought also,you can use holiday napkins or one with your favorite print on it and decoupage it on, And I have seen them made with material...
Also i have seen them with wooden frames to hold the block...

So many ideas....i need to run to Lowes and get some more blocks...and my niece has told me shes seen round blocks now too....i can see a smiley face one for a kids room made with round block! 

Ive got pics of a snowman one somewhere in my hundreds of pics in photobucket, ill see if i can find it!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Another thought.....using the patterns like the colt's logo, etc., cutting them out, and using it as a stencil for either sandblasting or the Etching Creme. Any stencil, actually. Can't you just picture leaves climbing up and around...etched? and maybe a couple colored glass blobs glued on like grapes? hmmm....

well NOW you've gone and done it! I'm going to have to go out and make some friends so I can give some presents out next Christmas!


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok i have even seen these blocks drilled and filled with lamp oil and a wick thingie ( ok so i dont know what they are called, lol) inserted in....the glass was etched with roses, was beautiful but ive never tried them!

here is one of a snowman i made..... (BTW...Im not good at bows, lol)


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

My sister made a bunch of these in different sizes. She says get the right kind of drill bit (mentioned above) and go slow. I have 3 different sizes that sit in the hall w/ribbon that make a great night light for the hall.


----------



## NativeGurl (Aug 7, 2004)

Wow Susan those look great!!! 

Thanks everyone for the advice and pictures. These are defending on my list of crafts to do for next christmas. It is NEVER too early for your christmas craft to- do list. =)


----------



## Susan (Jun 29, 2008)

Went to Lowes for more blocks...left empty handed, they went from 3 somthing to over 5....so will be watching yard sales , lol, scored about 10 of them while back at one and only paid 7.00 for them...good thing i have some on hand for now!

thanks Native...once you start making them you will want to make one for every occassion!!


----------

